# What Is Your Go-To Munchie That Always Seems To Be On Hand?



## hauntedtexan (Jun 1, 2017)

I am a sucker for snickerdoodles if I have them, and it seems that the bite sized Reese's peanut butter cups are always in my fridge...artytime:


----------



## Pappy (Jun 1, 2017)

Those little tootsie roll candies. Second choice, M and Ms.


----------



## farmchild (Jun 1, 2017)

like so many I'm a feel for chocolate - in almost any form.  I buy hershey's kisses by the bag and try to put myself on a daily "allowance"


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 1, 2017)

Oatmeal bars that I make myself and cut up into small pieces.

Great snack and goes with coffee as well.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 1, 2017)

With lots of butter...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 1, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> With lots of butter...



I had one of those machines, the popcorn used to fly all over the kitchen!!!


----------



## Lon (Jun 1, 2017)

Chocolate Coated Raisins or Cashews


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 1, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> I had one of those machines, the popcorn used to fly all over the kitchen!!!


Oh yes indeedy!   Even un-popped kernels everywhere.   But otherwise, I'd probably never sweep at all.  Ha! layful:


----------



## Falcon (Jun 1, 2017)

"Little Debbies"  Chocolate  fudge  brownies.  or:

  Pop corn, pretzles,  corn chips, cashews, potato chips  etc.

(I have one of those corn poppers.  I hold a deep bowl  over the spout and catch most of the kernals.)


----------



## Lolly (Jun 1, 2017)

Cheetos.. the crunchy ones... or any kind of chips.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 1, 2017)

Cheetos and gum drops. I also love the Nips hard candies especially butter rum flavor. I try to be good and not buy any of it because I can't leave it alone but somehow I always justify buying the goodies.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 1, 2017)

I cannot start a bag of potato chips because then I won't stop till it's finished.

So I just don't have it around anymore.

Although they do make a nice "bread crumb" crushed on fish or chicken.


----------



## Whisper (Jun 1, 2017)

Chips, any kind of chips, I'm not picky.


----------



## Trade (Jun 2, 2017)

Andes Chocolate Mints or Breyers chocolate chip mint ice cream are my main weaknesses.

But I don't keep them on hand because I don't want to be a 300 lbs diabetic.


----------



## hauntedtexan (Jun 2, 2017)

A lifetime addiction to Platters Orange Chocolate Sponge Candy. Only got it when friends sent it from my home town. Now, they just went national and will ship it! DO NOT TRY THIS CANDY!!!! But if ya wanna....(but I did warn you)
http://www.platterschocolates.com/


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 2, 2017)

Thanks for the tip!

I grew up with molasses sponge candy, I've never seen orange or peanut butter.


----------



## helenbacque (Jun 2, 2017)

Crunchy Cheetos or pretzel sticks with a dunk in some variety of mustard.  Nance's Hot 'n Sweet is a favorite but any will do.


----------



## jujube (Jun 3, 2017)

Dry roasted peanuts.  Always have them on hand.  If I'm feeling particularly inspired, I add some raisins.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 3, 2017)

jujube said:


> Dry roasted peanuts.  Always have them on hand.  If I'm feeling particularly inspired, I add some raisins.


Jujube, besides raisins, another one to mix with peanuts:  those chocolate bits you use for baking cookies.   A handful of nuts, a handful of bits....  It never stops.  Cannot allow myself to buy both very often.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jun 3, 2017)

Any and everything I shouldn't be eating.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 3, 2017)

jujube said:


> Dry roasted peanuts.  Always have them on hand.  If I'm feeling particularly inspired, I add some raisins.



In the 70's is was *GORP*. *G*ood *O*ld *R*aisins and *P*eanuts.

I'm with Nancy, so many interesting little bits and pieces available in the grocery store these days to make a custom/premium trail mix type snack.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 3, 2017)

I like to take a STACK of Ritz Crackers out of the box and sit with it and a jar of Peanut Butter and a Table Knife in my recliner and just keep eatiing 'em until the stack is gone or the movie is over!

HiDesertHal


----------



## Wayne (Jun 3, 2017)

What an easy answer for me CHEESE and crackers several different cheeses.


----------



## hauntedtexan (Jun 3, 2017)

Just remembered this.... I was about 9 or 10, once a week, we went and played the card game called "scat" at my grandparents house. There were cheese-its in a bowl on the table, as always, and we were treated to an ice cream sandwich each. On impulse, I took cheese-its, one by one, and scraped the ice cream out along the sides until they were too big to reach any more ice cream. So very very very good.... Now that I remembered that because of this thread I started, guess where I'm going?..........


----------



## helenbacque (Jun 3, 2017)

Another I just remembered.  It's semi-healthy so I can feel self-righteous as I indulge ..... crisp celery sticks stuffed with either pimento cheese or peanut butter.  Best consumed while alone.  The crunch is annoying to anyone not also crunching.

If dark chocolate is anyone else's passion, one word ..... Trader Joe's 1.1 lb. Dark Chocolate Bar.  It's scored to make it easy to break off a bit when a chocolate emergency arises.  I justify pampering myself sometimes since I'm already well pass my expiration date


----------



## Lara (Jun 3, 2017)

Trade said:
			
		

> Andes Chocolate Mints or Breyers chocolate chip mint ice cream are my main weaknesses. But I don't keep them on hand because I don't want to be a 300 lbs diabetic.


Yes, I LOVE Andes chocolate mints and Breyers ice cream too, especially jamocha almond fudge, but can't remember the last time I had them for the same reason. Plus, if they're in the house I'll eat them "all-gone". 

Publix has a Premium Low-fat Frozen Yogurt that tastes just like Breyers ice cream (I'm not kidding) but I'm not sure if that puts on the weight or not...anything good does so it must. I just checked the nutrition facts online and for 1/2 cup of chocolate its...wait, who eats 1/2 Cup? 

[SUP]1/2 Cup = Calories: 100kcal | Fat: 1.00g | Carbs: 18.00g | Protein: 3.00g......It has live cultures so it's a probiotic I'm guessing.[/SUP]​


----------



## terry123 (Jun 3, 2017)

Cheetos and peanut butter cups.  Right now I don't have either one in the house.  Do have sliced green apples.  Better for me but not the same!!


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 4, 2017)

I try to stick with baby carrots or some such.  Otherwise I would soon look like the Goodyear blimp.  Unfortunately, once I start with chocolate I do not stop until it is all gone.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 4, 2017)

Probably the tastiest candies for me are Reese's Peanut Butter Cups.  They have the formula that does it!

HiDesertHal


----------



## Robusta (Jun 26, 2017)

HiDesertHal said:


> I like to take a STACK of Ritz Crackers out of the box and sit with it and a jar of Peanut Butter and a Table Knife in my recliner and just keep eatiing 'em until the stack is gone or the movie is over!
> 
> HiDesertHal




Oh yeah!  I don't get the whole tube cause I got two lil furry beasts that help me along!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 26, 2017)

I usually have a pint of salsa on hand from a good local Mexican restaurant, and organic tortilla chips from Costco.  Lately in my desk draw by my computer, I've had either wintergreen or orange mint lifesavers, eating too many of them for sure.  We usually have some Gouda or Havarti cheese in the fridge, we eat a couple of slices with crackers like Finn Crisp.  Macadamia, almonds or pistachios are always nearby.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jun 26, 2017)

Anything that isn't good for me.


----------



## IKE (Jun 27, 2017)

If I want a bite or two of something to hold me over I tend to only snack on the really healthy stuff like......black licorice or horehound candy, spicy beef jerky and Planters redskin peanuts.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 27, 2017)

_Me Too, Falcon!_

I cook Pop Secret Popcorn in the microwave.

Any snack that is Salty, like your choices!  I love salt, and use only Morton's Lite Salt, with 50% less sodium.

HDH


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 27, 2017)

IKE said:


> If I want a bite or two of something to hold me over I tend to only snack on the really healthy stuff like......black licorice or horehound candy, spicy beef jerky and Planters redskin peanuts.


Licquorice! Horehound candy!


----------



## Trade (Jun 27, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> Licquorice! Horehound candy!



Liquorice!

How do you eat that stuff?

To me it tastes like something you have on a shelf in your utility room for when you need to remove some paint.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 27, 2017)

This is why I use only Microwave popcorn...it all stays in the Bag until opened!

HiDesertHal


----------



## hauntedtexan (Jun 27, 2017)

Currently awaiting my bulk purchase of peanut free caramel corn..... Toothbrush at the ready for the sticky mess I am soon to create..... Hope it will last a couple months....


----------



## IKE (Jun 27, 2017)

Trade said:


> Liquorice!
> 
> How do you eat that stuff?
> 
> To me it tastes like something you have on a shelf in your utility room for when you need to remove some paint.



Well I'll be a sumbitch, so licorice also works as a paint stripper eh ?......thanks for the tip.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 27, 2017)

Trade said:


> Liquorice!
> 
> How do you eat that stuff?
> 
> To me it tastes like something you have on a shelf in your utility room for when you need to remove some paint.


I love fruitcake too!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 27, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> I love fruitcake too!



Another vote for fruitcake!

Served plain, with nutmeg sauce or a slice of sharp cheddar cheese.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 27, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> Another vote for fruitcake!
> 
> Served plain, with nutmeg sauce or a slice of sharp cheddar cheese.


I haven't tried it with cheese, but I will! I have been telling my fiancé that he shouldn't eat it, that, like ingesting marzipan, fruitcake makes men weak. Sadly, he won't believe me....


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 27, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> I haven't tried it with cheese, but I will! I have been telling my fiancé that he shouldn't eat it, that, like ingesting marzipan, fruitcake makes men weak. Sadly, he won't believe me....



Using your professional training for evil purposes, I like it LOL!!!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 27, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> Using your professional training for evil purposes, I like it LOL!!!


Hey, a woman's gotta eat cake!


----------



## IKE (Jun 27, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> fruitcake makes men weak.



Jeez, thanks a lot girl......that news only comes about 60 + years too late for me.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 27, 2017)

IKE said:


> Jeez, thanks a lot girl......that news only comes about 60 + years too late for me.


Better late than never...snicker.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 27, 2017)

I cannot stand licorice; I've always hated it.  I just don't like the taste at all.


----------

